# List of Private Medical Colleges of Islamabad Pakistan???



## Sana Quetta (Aug 17, 2013)

Please i want the list of private medical colleges of Islamabad, where i can apply by self-finance..... i may need the respective fee structure as well.... please help me in this regard...


----------

